# HP Laserjet 2100



## Herald (Mar 23, 2007)

I have an old HP Laserjet 2100 b/w printer. It is a workhorse. Arguably it is one of the best b/w printers ever made. I also have a new desktop computer (Dell XPS). It runs Vista. My question revolves around getting my HP printer to work with my new computer. The new computer does not have a printer serial port. It has USB ports out the gazoo. Is there any way that I can have my HP printer work with my new computer? Are there adapters out there that allow a serial cable to be USB compatible? There is also the matter of drivers. I sure hope this thing isn't a boat anchor. I love this printer.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 23, 2007)

I assume you meant parallel port. Strange. I didn't realize they were starting to mak MB's without parallel ports. Here's an option:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...073 1187112435&name=PCI to Parallel Port Card

You can probably find something like these at Best Buy or Circuit City (Frys for sure but I don't know if you have any in MD). I would buy it at a B&M store just so you don't have to deal with returning to NewEgg if it doesn't work out.

Re: drivers, just use the drivers that worked for XP.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 23, 2007)

By the way, I still have a Laserjet 4 that I bought in 1991! It cost me $1500 at the time. Still works well though it weighs a ton.


----------



## Herald (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks Rich. Yeah...this thing weighs a ton, but it is reliable and can really crank out the copies.


----------



## gwine (Mar 23, 2007)

I have used a Belkin F5U012 ExpressBus to connect an HP LaserJet 3150 to a Dell computer. The Belkin takes the USB out from the computer and provides a parallel printer port and a serial port. I wasn't able to use the fax to computer function because of the bi-directional glitch but the printing was just fine. 

This may be their latest version of what I have, although it doesn't appear to have the serial port. Not real cheap, though. You won't have to open up the computer to use it, although with the features the Rosewill card provides that Rich mentioned (not to mention the price) it would be worth while to do so.


----------

